# Double Pane Window Replacement Needed



## bbeasley (Jul 5, 2008)

I have some fogged windows on my house and need some good references for businesses or individuals that replace them. Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Pensacola Glass replaced a couple for me. Their price was on par with what I was finding, but they provided me with the best customer service...ie, they actually sent someone out to measure and they actually returned my phone calls...much more than I could get out of the other 8 or so glass companies I called!


----------



## bbeasley (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks I will give those guys a call. I already have called a few others.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Todd Benson, windows plus. Does all my rental properties


----------



## bbeasley (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks I willgive Todd a call and let you know how it goes.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

try my friend Clark at Folkers windows. Honest and fair priced


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

vinyl windows or aluminum?? what brand are they?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

I know folkers can pretty much get whatever you need and carry lots of different lines. Just make sure you speak with Clark only and tell him Drew Dennis sent you and you want a deal!


----------



## bbeasley (Jul 5, 2008)

They are the Bronze aluminum. Not sure what brand. I will have to take a look at them closer. The ouse was built in 1991 by Custom Home Builders.


----------



## bbeasley (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks will give Drew a call also.


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

If there that old I would be thinking more about replacement windows.


----------

